# 48 Gallon Seapora Crystal tank from Big Al`s



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Recently Big Al`s aquarium started carrying the popular low iron frame less tanks, i was impressed with the price point so i snagged one on sale at 239.99 reg: 279.99.
I will attempt to keep this thread updated as time permits on the build and progress of this tank.
DIY Stand with DIY light hanging rail.
36X18X18 low iron tank ( Seapora Crystal line)
Background : Black Vinyl
Temporary lighting : 1X Kessil AW 160 Tuna Sun and 1X Aqua Ray Grobeam 1500 Ultima natural daylight , my intent is to use a pair of the Kessils eventually or if i can find a deal on a Grobeam 1500 that may also be an option.
Filtration : Eheim Pro 2 2026
Heating : Hydor ETH 200 external inline heater
CO2: DIY 2 stage regulator
CO2 Diffusion: DIY Rex Grigg style reactor
Everything will be tied in and controlled by the Reefkeeper Lite controller
Hardscape: Redmoor wood and Dragon stone/Okho stone
Substrate :some used ADA and new Netlea soil


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

cool. did you buy it online or in the store? too bad there's no more bigals in BC


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bought it in store (Ottawa)
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/big-als-london-weekly-specials-march-2-to-18/single/3


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Small progress
Mounted tank , hooked up the co2, filter and heater, tested and all seems well.
still need to tidy it up .


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice looking tank Errol, looks to be well made. I'm finally starting to get going on my Osaka 150, CO2 build and my ro system. I'll post some pictures when I'm far enough along.
What are you going to keep in your new set up?


----------



## the604kid (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice built!
I wonder, if its an open top tank, what good does low iron tank do compared with conventional tanks?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

the604kid said:


> Nice built!
> I wonder, if its an open top tank, what good does low iron tank do compared with conventional tanks?


Regular glass actually has a green tint to it, most noticeable when looking through two panes. If you look at his tank above, you can see that with low iron glass, looking through the front and side panes it is pretty much clear. Looks way better in my opinion. You get the same kind of clarity with acrylic. Crystal clear.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I like your light stand. Where did u get it? Seems like they always cost too much when buy them at the store. Same as when u ask someone to custom built it for u&#55357;&#56874;


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

charlie1 said:


> Small progress
> Mounted tank , hooked up the co2, filter and heater, tested and all seems well.
> still need to tidy it up .


Not sure about livestock as yet, but contemplating some S.A. dwarf cichlids and tetras or Angels .


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bien Lim said:


> I like your light stand. Where did u get it? Seems like they always cost too much when buy them at the store. Same as when u ask someone to custom built it for u&#55357;&#56874;


Light stand is DIY with 3/4 inch EMT conduit.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Over the last weeks things have progressed to the point where the tank is now planted and cycling, as mentioned some plants will be switched out in time and permanent lighting is still to be determined.
Plants presently in tank are as follows- Elatine hydropiper,Helanthium 'Vesuvius' ,Rotala 'Bonsai',Rotala 'Vietnam H'ra',Rotala rotundifolia,Gratiola viscidula ,Staurogyne repens , Trident fern , Anubias Nana, Bucephalandra brown?,Bucephalandra argonant blue .


----------

